# Foster home needed for Ragdoll cat in Scotland.



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

My friend is moving back in with his parents for a couple of months and needs a foster home for his male Ragdoll cat as his parents have an aggressive dog and can't take him with. Location is Dundee. Please PM if able to help


----------

